

Ideas on how to monetize IsItChristmas.com - omarish

This question might not have an answer, but I figure it could start an interesting discussion.
======
oldgregg
The true meaning of IsItChristmas is about bringing pure binary joy to
millions. Don't be a little adsense grinch.

...How about selling a nice IsItChristmas wall-clock? Completely dormant for
364 days a year. But on that one day, something more magical than you could
ever imagine...

------
sam_in_nyc
Make it part of the "is it <some holiday>" network. Everday, I'd like to
figure out if it's a holiday by deduction... so that's a lot of traffic for
you.

Make an API for it, and charge.

------
comatose_kid
How about a digital advent calendar? Sell space in the calendar to products
that are given away for free (or coupons)?

------
cschneid
Email address submission form. Then sell to the highest bidder.

10000 spams. 1 email saying "it's christmas!".

------
vyrotek
Sell me the domain for $1

